# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Evil Bunnies - Plateforme 2D avec éditeur de niveaux en HTML5

## GdabZ

Hello les canards !

Il y a 5 ans, je vous ai fait tester ceci :
http://www.canardpc.com/news-33831-p...le_a_bloc.html

Entre temps, le trou noir !  ::|: 

Trois déménagements et un début de vie pro plus tard, je vous livre en avant-première ceci :
http://www.evilbuniz.com/

Vous êtes les premiers à y jouer !  :;): 

Il n'y a à l'heure où je vous parle qu'un unique niveau, mais un éditeur est disponible. Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir rendu le truc compréhensible mais en gros il faut :
se créer un comptesauver son niveau via "save level"puis publier son niveau via "manage levels"

Un niveau non publié est jouable en mode test dans la catégorie "Own". Un niveau publié devient accessible a tous et les gens peuvent alors le noter et scorer. Toute modification sur un niveau publié annule ses scores et notes.

J'espère que ça vous plaira ! J'ai testé le jeu principalement sous Chrome, il y aura forcément des bugs, je suis à l'écoute de vos remarques et questions !

J'ai passé les 8 derniers mois, soirs et weekends, à coder ça, faire les musiques et les anims, et c'était une bonne période mais je suis content d'avoir terminé ! A terme je ferai un git avec les sources du bidule.

Bonne soirée !

Edit: le jeu se sert de WebGL donc c'est desktop only !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bravo! Très sympa! Essayé vite fait mais ça fait "pro" comme jeu  ::):  Et j'aime bien les changements de "gravité", les effets de flou/ivresse et les graphismes (avec en bonus  la terre qui tourne derrière!).

Par contre, trop dur pour moi... Et le game over apparait bien vite! 
J'aimerais bien avoir un pistolet laser pour exterminer ces lapins plutôt que de leur sauter dessus  ::P: 
Sinon pas de bug rencontré pour l'instant et j'étais sous Chrome.

----------


## GdabZ

Merci pour ton commentaire !

Le niveau que j'ai fait est un poil tendu ouais. Mais il est possible de reprendre de la vie sur le bloc de vie !  :;): 

Edit : la minimap est aussi là pour aider, notamment lorsque l'écran est flouté !

Il est possible de faire des niveaux vraiment plus grands, le moteur de collisions est plutot opti !

----------


## Fenrir

Yep bravo, c'est vraiment sympa et très pro ! Mais effectivement c'est hyper dur, on se fait violer par les lapins dans tous les sens ! Et après je ne suis pas trop fan de l'inertie du joueur, il y a trop de flottement et de glisse pour moi, mais c'est juste mon avis.

----------


## GdabZ

Essayez de créer des niveaux plus faciles  :;): 

Mais oui je vais un peu ajuster l'inertie qui est maousse à l'heure qu'il est !

Edit: Ca y'est j'ai baissé la vitesse des lapins et baissé l'inertie du perso au sol.

----------


## GdabZ

Update du jour : j'ai rendu l'éditeur plus accessible depuis le jeu, car lorsqu'on était pas loggé il était difficile de savoir qu'il y en avait un.

----------


## GdabZ

Update : j'ai amélioré la lisibilité des menus

A votre avis il manque quels types de blocs ? Je ferais bien un bloc tremplin par exemple.

----------

